# 66 Lemans burnt wires



## Twokeela (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello, I have a 1966 Lemans that I recently changed the dash gauges on. I went from the original to reproduction rally gauges like these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0ff7dae17&rvr_id=&ua=WXF?&itemid=350329620056

When I tried to start the car afterwards there was a crackling sound and smoke started coming out from behind the master cylinder. A wire behind there got burnt and the red wire coming from the ignition switch was burnt as well. I changed out the ignition switch and the same thing happened again. I don't really know anything about electrical problems so any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like a short somewhere, good idea to back track on what you have done, check all connections to ensure there are no bare wires contacting anything. 

Double check that you wired the gauges correctly, go over the instructions/schematic slowly and carefully.

Look for evidence, if you're burning wire, something is burning where the short is...smoke check as the saying goes.

If you can't find anything, suggest you pull the gauges and reinstall what you had, if that fixes it, the gauges you bought may have an internal short.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The wire behind the master cylinder is PROBABLY connected to whatever is shorting out check the schematic ....this will help you find the problem. The bulk head connector from the fuse box is behind the master....it is probably something NOT fused as the fuse would blow before the wire burned!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The small positive wire coming from the starter to the splice under the hood on the manifold also connects to the alternator, regulator and thru the bulkhead to the keyswitch. This wire is not fused and will burn as you stated when shorted to the chassis ground. 

Possible problems could be the oil gage or the temp gage being improperly wired. Both of these items are supplied with a constant 12V and are activated when a ground is supplied thru the temp sensor or oil pressure switch, when the keyswitch is turned to the start position a dpdt inside the keyswitch will supply a temp ground to the lights while starting. If you have connected to that temp ground that is your problem and is where the short is coming from.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

> I don't really know anything about electrical problems so any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


 find someone who does to help you out- car electronics are not that difficult but there are many little things to look for and there is no substitute for experience and having done it before- find a tech buy him a beer have him look at the car:cheers


----------



## Twokeela (Apr 23, 2009)

I would really like to thank you all for the help that you have provided up to this point. Sadly, I don't have anyone around here that will take a beer to look at the car. They all want more than I currently have to offer. 

Anyway, at this point, I have removed the new gauge cluster and changed out the ignition again. Now, I have nothing. Not even dome lights come on anymore. Is there something that must be hooked up to complete the circuit? I have cleaned the connectors on the battery, cleaned the posts, cleaned the ground to the block and even redid the wiring on the positive cable. Still nothing. 

I figure one last shot and I will have to let it sit until next spring and take it in some place.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Start by unwrapping and inspecting the engine compartment wires on the intake manifold, there will be several wires spliced together which will be connected to the fuse block, keyswitch, alternator, regulator and starter,


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Where are you? 

Maybe someone here is close enough to you to stop by and give you a hand.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you sure the battery has a charge?? It is possable the battery has drained sense you know you have a short.
Yeah, good call Koppster, were are you located Twokeela?


----------



## Twokeela (Apr 23, 2009)

The battery is good, it has been tested and is fully charged.

I love in Mandan, ND...I don't think there is anyone around me or close enough to me though. Thanks though.

Basically, I have decided to put new wiring harnesses in the engine compartment and dash area. I am tired of dealing with this and need to get things going from the start so I can see where things go and what they are for. This old set up is spliced up so much I can't make heads or tails of it. 

If anyone has any good suggestions on good grounding areas to use, please let me know. I am told that you can never have too many grounds.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Best ground = straight to the negative battery post. Especially for trouble shooting.


----------

